# The Loire Valley



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Folks

We are going to Euro Disney in Late August and then want to spend 5 days touring around the Loire we think

What are the recommendations for the 'Must See' places place, all help gladly received

Many thanks


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

The reason most of us visit the loire is to visit the "Chateaux of the Loire" (excellent Michelin Guide) together with the associated towns etc. We have spent weeks over the last twenty five years visiting the Loire Valley. Size doesn't always matter, Azay Le Rideau is one of our favourites with an adjoining campsite and good Sonet le Lumiere.
The most popular biggies are probably Saumur ( good cavalry and tank museum)` Blois, Chambord, Chenonceau and Amboise, not only a Chateau but also where Leanardo de Vinci lived and died and of course the annual brass band festival where a group of us MHF ers go every year. (next month).

You could of course be just like one of my close friends (proper philistine) who says seen one chateau , church, castle etc seen em all. 

In which case five days will be plenty and you can do the Dordogne in three next year 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sully*

Hi

We spent a night at Sully sur Loire last year - lovely Chateau and we gained free entry by joining a coach load of Bulgarians!

The aire is lovely but you will not fit on with a tag. We parked outside the aire on the roundabout!

Blog page about Sully and the aire

Russell


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

You could try the troglodite village at Rochemenier.
It's one of the best we've seen and they have guidebooks in English


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Le Mans is the best part of the Loire for me, Unfortunately there is no racing action going on in August but the old town of Le Mans is beautiful and the 24 hour Le Mans Museum at the circuit is a very interesting place that really does have something for everyone, even if not a petrolhead race fan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a "must see" as such, but a cracking good municipal in the middle of a really interesting area. 47.48644,1.19663

A perfectly good aire alongside if you prefer, but close to the bridge and there is traffic noise of course. 47.483322,1.190659 No facilities - just a parking spot.

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far , I am actually going to Le Mans 24hr in a few weeks. (2year veteran) now !


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Sideways86 said:


> Thanks for all your replies so far , I am actually going to Le Mans 24hr in a few weeks. (2year veteran) now !


Maybe see you there, iv'e been going a few years myself now, what campsite are you on? I am on the ACO Passsion 24 site next to Tetre Rouge.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A trip to the Loire has to include some chateaux. There are so many that whichever area you end up in there will be some close by.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We are staying in Expo opposite the main entrance, Bessacrr E769 drop by for a beer or six !

what ferry you going out on Nodge?


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Hi scattycat,
could you please tell me if you have got the name right for the troglodite village.you said it was Rochemenier but I can,t find it anywhere in the french road atlas or site books and we would like to go and visit it .thank you tanc.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

tandc said:


> Hi scattycat,
> could you please tell me if you have got the name right for the troglodite village.you said it was Rochemenier but I can,t find it anywhere in the french road atlas or site books and we would like to go and visit it .thank you tanc.


Try putting it into Google Earth, (copy and paste into the search bit).


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi tandc

Here is a link to some more info on the troglodite village at Rochemenier, with directions to get there, just scroll down the page:

http://www.loirevalleyexperience.com/troglodyte dwellings.htm


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

beaten to it again, but this might help.....

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=trogl...m&radius=0.3&hq=troglodyte,+loire+valley&z=17

We were there 2 years ago and it was much better than I expected


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

http://www.loirevalleyexperience.com/troglodyte dwellings.htm

Steve


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies we will call on our way home.much appreciated tandc.


----------

